# Which food to feed? Acana or Fromms



## carlee (Feb 12, 2013)

I posted earlier about my spoo having tummy and anal gland issues. I've decided not to do raw or cooked just because of time constraints, so I'm looking at trying Fromms or Acana. Does anyone have any experience with these 2 brands? I'm wanting to find something to give him the firm stools that he needs to help the glands. I have yet to find something that does this. Thanks!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Both are good. I'd add some fiber to their food too, to help with the stool and digestive system. We like giving them baby carrots or slice of apple to chew.


----------



## carlee (Feb 12, 2013)

Joelly said:


> Both are good. I'd add some fiber to their food too, to help with the stool and digestive system. We like giving them baby carrots or slice of apple to chew.


Thanks. I do give him a heaping tbl of canned pumpkin with every meal. I'll try the carrots and apple too.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

For a sensitive tummy, between Fromm and Acana, I would want to feed one of the Acana Singles choices (Duck and Bartlett Pear or Lamb and Okanagan Apple). Both do have a small amount of a single source of grain (oatmeal) and this does seem to help firm stool and ease some sensitive tummies. Also, both are single proteins (only lamb or only duck). 

I think GO! makes a line for sensitive stomachs, you may want to keep that as an option, too.


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

I give 4 or 5 spoon size shredded wheat with each meal. 

The vet recommended it to my sister for her dog with anal gland issues. My spoo puppy is on a good food but the fiber content wasn't enough for her. Her stools weren't firm. One day on shredded wheat fixed that issue. 

She likes them and I give them before her meal so we practice sitting and taking treats gently


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

We have been VERY happy with Acana grain free Prairie Mix. Stools are firm and easy to scoop up! THey seem to like it.


----------



## carlee (Feb 12, 2013)

frecklesdmk said:


> I give 4 or 5 spoon size shredded wheat with each meal.
> 
> The vet recommended it to my sister for her dog with anal gland issues. My spoo puppy is on a good food but the fiber content wasn't enough for her. Her stools weren't firm. One day on shredded wheat fixed that issue.
> 
> ...


Did the shredded wheat help with your sister's dog's anal gland issues?


----------



## carlee (Feb 12, 2013)

Dallasminis said:


> We have been VERY happy with Acana grain free Prairie Mix. Stools are firm and easy to scoop up! THey seem to like it.


I have one dog that is on Acana Duck and Pear and is doing well on it. He just finished the first 5lb bag. My spoo that I'm having issues with could not handle it for some reason. It gave him really loose stool.


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

carlee said:


> Did the shredded wheat help with your sister's dog's anal gland issues?


Yes, it did


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

We use Fromm Small Breed Adult and have been very happy with it.


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't see either brand on this recall list (a great tool, BTW!) I feed Fromm and love it!


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

Duh! forgot the link.. Dog Food Recalls | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunny is on the Acana Regionals (grain free Wild Prairie) and I have no complaints and he likes it. I also use it as training treats and he likes it just fine too! Of course, I also alternate with various premade raw which is a nice variety.


----------



## Toy poodlelvr (Mar 24, 2013)

My Maltese is on Acana small breed . No problems, And she Likes it.


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

I feed Fromm - have not had any issues with it & the company has never had a recall...


----------



## 2poodlesand1pug (Mar 31, 2013)

Fromm is one of our choices. We like to change food every couple bags just for the sake of variety. Who wants to eat the same thing every day for the rest of their life?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chara (Jul 9, 2013)

We finally found our way to Fromm's & Chara is doing great. Nice firm stools. Finally. We use the beef frittata. No grain or chicken for her, but will try some of the others.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Like the Fromm here too. (grain free) Used to rotate with Acana before they "improved" the formulas and saw an explosion of itchy dogs. Don't know why that was but something didn't jive with them.
We really like the SurfNTurf, Beef Fritatta and Game Bird, rotating through.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

My dog has been fed both brands very successfully. The Acana lamb/apple was really good but then the store couldn't carry it and we tried the Fromm's (Gold). It was good too but there was no savings as it was double the amount, if I remember correctly.


----------



## patcheeze (Aug 22, 2013)

I've been feeding my girl Acana pacifica... she's been doing very well, it's just the fishy breath that I can't handle. problem solved with bi weekly toothbrushing and chew toys, though.


----------

